# Hello



## cupilot (May 27, 2013)

Greetings everybody. 

I am looking at venturing into the RV hobby.  I have two small children (currently 2 and 9 months), but I want to be set up so that when they are in the fun childhood years (my daughter is there already, but my son...he's got a bit to go), I can take them camping and enjoying the wonder that is the United States.  When I was younger, my parents had an old 32' Holiday Rambler 5er, and we camped in that extensively.  I have biked many many miles around the Lake Raystown Resort, Tionesta Dam Camp Area, the Erie KOA, just to name a few.  Camping was something that was always tons of fun when my sister and I were growing up.  I want to pass that on to my children as well.

Anyhow, my wife and I disagree on choice of camper.  I'd like a 22-28' TT, she wants a pop-up.  I mean a pop up is fine, but I'd like to have the shelter of a real camper if the weather were to turn, etc.  Also, the ability to have our own bathroom and shower appeals to me as well.  I like the idea of either a TT or a 5er, and I think that if she sees some of the options, she would understand my way of thinking.  Just because you have a TT or a 5er doesn't mean that you are going to spend all day in it.  When I was little, the only time we were in the camper was pretty much to sleep.  

My current vehicle livery is a 07 Ford Edge, a 98 Dodge Dakota, an 04 Harley, and a 65 Ford Mustang.  So I'm going to need to get rid of something.  I'm not looking at getting a camper for probably another 2 years, but I was wondering what kind of camper you guys would recommend and what kind of hauling equipment or vehicle?

Also, FWIW, I live in Meadville, PA (about 30 mins. south of Erie on 79)


----------



## H2H1 (May 27, 2013)

welcome to the forum, but from what I see you will need a truck to pull it with, no matter what you decide. If you win the debate with your wife, get one with  bunk beds, this a space saver. But if you very good at talking up your game plan go for a 5er toy hauler, this way you will be to keep you Harley and take it with you. Good luck and let us know how it went and what you got. GOOD LUCK AND HAPPY FUTURE CAMPING


----------



## LEN (May 27, 2013)

Are you camping where the weather will freeze? Popups are cold. With kids as small as yours you want all the amenities, hard side has more. Popups mold and must be dried out after each trip a hard side can be left for a while. Cooling and heating are easier in a hard side. The popup will be noisier for the fellow campers and noisier for you hearing others. When you get to the camping spot with cranky kids the setup time is next to zero next to a popup. Rainy days a TT or 5ver has more space.

LEN


----------



## Francis7Bos (Nov 27, 2020)

You know, camping is really a cool thing for all the family! Likewise, I think that during the trip you also should take with you drawing tablet in order to captured all the beauty of the nature in your own picture. I do it every time when I go camping. Good luck and have a nice trip!


----------

